
Heart of the Milky Way - robg
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2010/12/milky-way/croswell-text/1
======
badwetter
Love the Nat. Geographic. As a young kid used to go to the Library and read
the back issues -- Liked the issues following the young NASA space program.
The pictures were about the only superb way of seeing the Space program
historically.

